# windows



## suzanne bellonnet (9 Novembre 2005)

bonjour, Peut-on installer macOSX sur un PC?? Merci Suzy


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

Si tu es une pirate, oui. Et calée 

http://osx86project.org/


----------



## mog (9 Novembre 2005)

Pour compléter la réponse... euh... abrupte de SM, non c'est en principe pas possible d'installer OSX sur un PC. Comme tu le sais peut-être, Apple va faire migrer dans quelques mois ses machines vers une nouvelle architecture X86. C'est la même que celle des PC. Apple a donc envoyé des versions de test de MacOSX qui tourneront sur cette future architecture, afin qu'ils puissent développer leurs applications. Des petits malins ont bien évidemment mis à disposition cette pré-version sur les réseaux P2P (Kazaa, Limewire...). Donc, en pratique, oui, c'est faisable, mais c'est parfaitement illégal.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

Le fin mot est qu'il n'y a alors pas de garantie de stabilité et que les applications phares actuelles (office, photoshop..) d'os X ne sont pas encore portées sous X 86. Au mieux, avoir un système sans appli, c'est pas la panacée.


----------

